# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  دکتر مریم میرزاخانی ، اولین برنده ی زن مدال فیلدز

## Behrus58

دکتر مریم میرزاخانی جزو چهار برنده مدال فیلدز سال 2014 میلادی معرفی شد.  با توجه به این‌که که جایزه نوبل در علم ریاضیات وجود ندارد، معمولا مدال  فیلدز معادل «نوبل ریاضی» ‌ برشمرده می‌شود. دکتر میرزاخانی اولین زن برنده  این جایزه در طول تاریخ اعطای آن است.





مدال فیلدز جایزه‌‌ای است که هر چهار سال یک بار به چهار ریاضی‌دان زیر چهل  سال که فعالیت‌های برجسته‌ای در زمینه ریاضیات داشته‌اند، اعطا می‌شود.  اعطای جایزه فیلدز از سال ۱۹۳۶ میلادی آغاز و نام خود را از «جان چارلز  فیلدز» ریاضی‌دان کانادایی گرفته که نقش مهمی در اعطای این جایزه داشته  است.
مریم میرزاخانی متولد سال ۱۳۵۶ در تهران و از دانش‌اموختگان دبیرستان  فرزانگان تهران است. او از جمله بازماندگان سانحه غم‌بار سقوط اتوبوس حامل  نخبگان ریاضی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف به دره در اسفندماه ۷۶ است. دکتر  میرزاخانی در دو دوره متوالی المپیاد جهانی ریاضی، در سالهای 1994 و 1995،  عضو تیم ایران بوده و هر دو سال مدال طلا گرفت. او در سال 1995 با کسب 42  امتیاز از 42 امتیاز قابل کسب، با نمره کامل به مدال طلا دست یافت. او دوره  کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد ریاضی را در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف به اتمام رساند و  برای دوره تحصیلات تکمیلی به دانشگاه هاروارد رفت. مریم میرزاخانی دوره  دکتری را زیر نظر کورتیس مک‌مولن، برنده مدال فیلدز سال ۱۹۹۸ میلادی، در  سال ۲۰۰۴ در دانشگاه هاروارد به پایان رساند.


او به همراه ۹ محقق برجسته دیگر در چهارمین نشست۱۰ استعداد درخشان نشریه  پاپیولار ساینس در آمریکا مورد تقدیر قرار گرفت. به نوشته‌ی یواس‌ای تودی  این فهرست ۱۰ نفره شامل محققان و نخبگان جوانی است که در حوزه‌های ابتکاری  مشغول به فعالیت هستند و با این حال معمولاً از چشم عموم پنهان مانده‌اند.  این فهرست بر اساس پیشنهادهای ارایه شده از سوی سازمان‌های گوناگون، روسای  دانشگاه‌ها و ناشران انتشارات علمی برگزیده شده‌اند. این محققان برجسته  جوان در حوزه‌های گوناگونی از گرافیک رایانه‌ای تا ریاضیات و علوم رباتیک،  افق‌های تازه‌ای در مرزهای جهان اطراف ما گشوده‌اند و مریم میرزاخانی  ریاضیدان ایرانی که در آن زمان 33 سال داشت، یکی از آنها بود. او از سال  ۲۰۰۴ تا ۲۰۰۸ محقق موسسه ریاضی کلِی و استادیار و سپس استاد تمام دانشگاه  پرینستون بوده و از سال ۲۰۰۸ میلادی نیز استاد تمام دانشگاه استنفورد بوده  است.

سایت دانشگاه ستنفورد

تحقیقات مریم میرزاخانی در ریاضی به شاخه‌های مختلفی از جمله هندسه  هذلولوی، هندسه جبری، توپولوژی، سیستم‌های دینامیکی و نظریه احتمال مرتبط  بوده و آن‌ها را به هم مرتبط و زمینه‌ساز روش‌های جدیدی در این شاخه‌ها  شده‌، از جمله اینکه دیدگاه و اثبات بدیعی از برخی مسائل مطرح ریاضی،  هم‌چون حدس ویتن در مورد فضای زمینه سطوح ریمانی یا شار ترستن در سیستم‌های  دینامیکی به دست می‌دهند. جدیدترین کار مریم میرزاخانی و همکارانش اثبات  حدسی در حوزه فضاهای زمینه مختلط است که علیرغم تلاش ریاضی‌دانان برای  مدت‌ها حل‌نشده باقی مانده بود.


منبع

----------


## hossein1377

چه عجب برادران ارزشی نریختن اینجا ، بگن چرا حجاب نداره  :Yahoo (21):  :-)

----------


## mohammadi

ایشون محشرن
من در طول المپیاد یکی از کتاباشونو خونده بودم
و نکته اینکه فیلدز مدال نیست! یه جایزه هست. مثل نوبل! تو رشته ی ریاضی نوبل جایزه نداره و فیلدز معتبر ترین جایزه هست

----------


## mamad.hny

استادِ استاد منه

----------


## Farhad.7

دمه ایشون بشدت گرم !!!!!!
به ایشون میگن فوق النخبه آیا ؟

----------


## partotelecom

> دمه ایشون بشدت گرم !!!!!!
> به ایشون میگن فوق النخبه آیا ؟


واقعا باعث افتخاره
تبریک به همه

----------


## ah.at

حالا همه تشویقو احسنتو آفرینو ایناشونو کردن . ولی یه نکته .

شماها چی از ایشون کم دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

پیش به سوی قله ی تمام علوم جهان . اصلا هم خیال بافی نیست . امید وارم همتون یه روزی به جایگاه هایی بالاتر برسید .

مطمئن باشید میتونید . سخت نیست .

من میتونم ...
و این راه ادامه دارد ...

----------


## dorsa.1998

آفرین منم یه روزی ان شالله مثل شما که نه احتمالا بهتر از خیلی هاااااا میشم ععععععااااااااالی ترین میشم...

----------


## arash r

> آفرین منم یه روزی ان شالله مثل شما که نه احتمالا بهتر از خیلی هاااااا میشم ععععععااااااااالی ترین میشم...


اعتماد به نفست که خوبه فعلا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

> اعتماد به نفست که خوبه فعلا


قدرت باور+استفاده بهینه درست ومحکم از زمانهای دوران تحصیل موفقیت رو تضمین میکنه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## dorsa.1998

> اعتماد به نفست که خوبه فعلا




بله دیگه ان شالله یه روزی اسم منم توی همین سایت میبینید... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

فوق العادست این شخص !!

دختران این سرزمین باید از مریم میرزاخانی ها الگو بگیرند !

----------


## heliaa

بله

بین نابغه های دوران خودشون فقط ایشون مهاجرت کردند

سرنوشت بقیه نابغه هامونم زندان و ... بود

خوشحالم که نموند :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> بله
> 
> بین نابغه های دوران خودشون فقط ایشون مهاجرت کردند
> 
> سرنوشت بقیه نابغه هامونم زندان و ... بود
> 
> خوشحالم که نموند


استاندار اردبیل : چه معنی می دهد دختران ریاضی بخوانند :Yahoo (65):

----------


## heliaa

> استاندار اردبیل : چه معنی می دهد دختران ریاضی بخوانند





تشکر از انتخاب هوشمندانه مردم اردبیل

و پیشاپیش حضور گسترده شان در راهپیمایی فردا :Y (387):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> تشکر از انتخاب هوشمندانه مردم اردبیل
> 
> و پیشاپیش حضور گسترده شان در راهپیمایی فردا


لطفا نخوانید

تا استاندار خاطرشان مکدر نشود !

----------


## heliaa

> لطفا نخوانید
> 
> تا استاندار خاطرشان مکدر نشود !



تو بوی سیلی و شلاق میدی خانوم


تاکی میخوای به مردا باج بدی خانوم

----------


## heliaa

> لطفا نخوانید
> 
> تا استاندار خاطرشان مکدر نشود !


یادم لبریز تنفر از تصویر مبهم پسرکی است

که کاش چوپانم نبود

----------


## Maestro Arman

*احتمالا اگه امثال میرزا خانی یا اردوان فرهاد مشیری در ایران میموندن نهایت پیشرفتشون این بود که حکم اعدام خودشون به خاطر مفسد فی الارض بودن رو به حبس ابد تقلیل می دادن ....*! :Yahoo (31):

----------


## amirhosseinR

خیلی جالبه که بدنید ایشون یکی از بازمانده های اون حادثه ی سقوط اتوبوس نخبه های بهترین دانشگاه های کشور به دره هستند که خیر سرشون داشتن میبردنشون تفریح...

----------


## clonj12

تو ایران بیاد بهش میگن رتبه کنکورت چند شده!!

----------

